# Had some fun with this 58 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet



## Jim Barnard (Feb 1, 2020)

I think I may have to put a 2 speed rear wheel on this one!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## phantom (Feb 1, 2020)

If I had that bike in that condition I would stand tall for the correct Rocket Ray and seat.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 1, 2020)

I grew up in the country in a bicycle bubble, so I ask stupid questions [emoji3].
What it that on front fender? Is that the rocket ray? It looks like top opens from front, for batteries...what does it do?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 1, 2020)

I forgot to mention very nice bike!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 1, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I grew up in the country in a bicycle bubble, so I ask stupid questions [emoji3].
> What it that on front fender? Is that the rocket ray? It looks like top opens from front, for batteries...what does it do?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk





The thing on the fender is a cool machine that is designed to mount on the handlebars and be actuated with a button. The twin gun barrels go "IN" and "OUT" and I bet it once made shooting noise. There are 2 D cells inside. Now it makes a lot of grinding noise while it works, so I don't turn it on much. No sure who made it or what it was called. I like the thing and have been wanting to use it on something, but I dislike handle bar mounted things. I think the stem mounted light works well with the upside down bars and thought the red matched the tank accents pretty well.

A "Rocket Ray" is a chubby fender mount light that is a great classic look.

Jim


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 1, 2020)

Pics of the thing opened


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2020)

What rear hub does it have?


----------



## Sven (Feb 2, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 4, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> What rear hub does it have?




It is the German single speed. I suspect it is a Sachs but not sure


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 10, 2020)

Its a machine gun horn .... goes in and out and makes noise like gunshots in a sense 
Bob


----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2020)

Hated the scout bars & stamped neck and liked the later Phantom/Cycletruck seat, went for some HD ( big spool & hudge spokes ) S7's with the 2'0 tires, love the way it looks and hung the og stuff in the garage so if I sell it will go back to stock! still looking for a orange ( I like my faded red/orange ) Rocket Ray!, made the bike look how it should have in 58!


----------



## mrg (Nov 22, 2020)

Looks even better with new bricks that are actually 2.0!, the Kenda 2.0 were not as wide.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 22, 2020)

007 approves of that fender mount machine gun idea.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sweet old hornet !!!!!


----------



## Mymando (Jan 31, 2021)

Sweet bike!!


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 4, 2021)

New machine gun horn on ebay

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=223311594895


----------



## phantom (Feb 4, 2021)

I think I may have to put a 2 speed rear wheel on this one! @Jim Barnard 

I have a very nice complete 2 speed set up for sale.


----------

